# Moving to Wellington



## chollis1972 (Jan 27, 2017)

I am a US citizen currently living in Japan. I am moving to Wellington in June and need to bring my miniature dachshund with me. Is there a good recommendation for a pet importer or a direction I can go to find out all the requirements so I can do it myself?

Regards, 
Chris


----------



## beepete (Dec 1, 2016)

chollis1972 said:


> I am a US citizen currently living in Japan. I am moving to Wellington in June and need to bring my miniature dachshund with me. Is there a good recommendation for a pet importer or a direction I can go to find out all the requirements so I can do it myself?
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


Hi Chris

Google venturepet - they might be worth a go.


----------

